
Now it’s easier to share everyday moments in Google Photos - ARussell
https://blog.google/products/photos/now-its-easier-to-share-everyday-moments-in-google-photos/
======
ARussell
Personally, I feel like they should have tightened integration of Google
Photos with one of their existing messaging apps rather than creating yet
another messaging app within Google Photos. If I were a betting person, I'd
say that this feature is one of those that Google will end up just removing.

